# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  vend i shenjte ne shqiperi

## ettaa

Me falni per pyetjen por une kam nevoje per ndihment tuaj
nuk edi shpresoj qe ndonjeri te arrij te me japi pergjigje..
Une jam duke kerkuar nje vende te mire qe ndodhet ne Shqiperi
per te cilin kam degjuar shume pak por asnjeher skam arritur
te marre informacione tamam. Nuk edi se ku ndodhet ky vend por
di qe eshte nje vend ky njerzit vene falen nga te gjithe bota.
Eshte i drejtuar nga nje grua qe titullohet Teze ne se nuk gaboj.
Ne fund te takimit me te ajo te fale ne shenje te shpirtit nje
gure te cilin ti duhet ta mbash dhe ta ruash ta perdoresh sa
here te kesh nevoje per ndihme duke e hedhur ne nje shishe
uje dhe te pishen ujin.. Nuk ua jep gurin te gjithve por vetem
atyre personave qe ajo ndjen. Kjo histori e kam degjuar nga
disa persona me orgjin nga Kukesi prandaj mendoj se mos ka
lidhje nga ato zona. Ju falenderoj nga zemra kush mundet te
me japi informacion eshte shume i rendesishem ky vend.

----------

